# Volvo 850 T5-R Saloon in Gul Yellow



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello fellow Detailing Guys and Gals, I though I would share my latest purchase with you all as I am sure some of you will appreciate it.

Firstly most recently I owned a MK5 VW Golf GTI Edition 30 which some of you might remember in the newbie section on here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303826

Sadly I could not gel with the Golf after owning many much older cars so after sending it for an Enhancement Detail at Clean-Detail Doncaster in April decided to advertise the car and it sold to a fellow enthusiast who is now over the moon with the car. So all good.

*A bit of background on the car for, Please bear with me...*

So back to this thread and the title car and to give a bit of a background, I have been on the hunt for an 850R or 850 T5-R saloon with Manual gearbox on and off for quite a few years now and sadly I have never been successful. Having owned a four previous Volvo's between 2007 and 2010 in the order of V70 T5, 854 T5, S70R and 855R it would be now 2013 when I finally got to own the car I have always lusted after!

Ofcourse I have seen examples pop up from time to time but I have very high standards and sadly there are not many cherished examples out there in the Volvo world, After selling the Golf Edition 30 in May I decided to have another hunt and began looking in the usual places. I actually spotted this car on the Autotrader website and although it was very heavily priced it was local to me so thought I would have a chat with the seller and pop over for a look.

I did not expect too much but upon arrival I was blown away with the cars condition, The car looked amazing and even after inspecting it with a fine tooth comb I struggled to find any faults with the car. After a test drive and a look through the massive file full of invoices in which there even was the original press release paperwork and brochure for the T5-R and service history, I made an offer which he accepted and the rest is history.

The seller was a proper Volvo nut and although he does not go on any of the owners forums certainly knows his stuff! He bought the car in 2008 from London and said the car was enthusiast owned by the previous owner also. The car has covered a mere 9k miles in his ownership, He only ever used the car during the summer months for local shows and occasionally went to Germany in the car.

Needless to say it was a once in a lifetime chance to buy such a rare car so I had to have it!

So onto the pics, I have no before and afters or during pics I am afraid. I only dabble at detailing so bear with me. I do all my washing/Polishing by hand as I do not own a D/A or pressure washer but might be taking the Volvo to Clean-Detail for an Enhancement detail later this year as Nick did a top job on my Golf.

*A few pics from a Mini Detail I carried out 2 weeks ago on the car, Still on its Private plate...*

*:* Rinse the car and wheel arches thoroughly
*: *Wash the car using 2 bucket method with a Lambswool mitt and Meguires shampoo, One panel at a time working from top down
*: *Wash the wheels, Tyres and wheel arches using a Meguires Microfibre Mitt, Soft wheel brush and bottle container with foaming head containing Megs APC to a high concentrate 
*:* Rinse the car again
*: *Clayed the car using Megs soft clay and Megs Quick Detailer as lubricant
*: *Removed any tar specs using Autoglym Tar Remover
*:* Rinsed the car again
*:* Dried the whole car with an Elite XL Drying Towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with a Microfibre
*:* Final wipe over with Elite Ultra Plush Buffing towel and Quick Detailer
*:* Cleaned the Glass inside and out with AG Fast Glass
*:* Polished the Glass inside and out with AG Glass Polish
*: *Cleaned in interior and Wiped the leather with AG Leather Care Cream
*:* Dressed the tyres with Meguires Endurance Tyre Gel
*:* Polished the tailpipes with Autosol and plenty of elbow grease

The car did not receive any polishing or waxing as I ran out of time, I usually use AG SRP followed by 2 x coats of Collinites 476 or 845 but as mentioned I might be taking the car to Nick at Clean-Detail so the car will be D/A'd and waxed with Swissvax shield of best of show.

























*A few more snaps after yesterdays clean now back on the cars original registration M251 TFC, I did pretty much the same as above but I also dressed the bumper tops and door strips...*









Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top motor mate, looking good too:thumb:


----------



## dread (Apr 30, 2010)

Like the motor, good polish with DA or Rotary will bring that up a gooden.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Tidy looking Volvo


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice 

Did all my valeting and paint correction training when these first hit the dealerships, 

immense cars.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I do quite like these! Congrats on your purchase. I know how it feels to be able to finally own the car you've always lusted after. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

a rare machine in even rarer AMAZING condition, you lucky man.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks super :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words people, For an 18 year old car that's daily driven i am more than happy with its condition!

Cheers


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Superb car, well done. I've owned 4 T5's and I'm after a V70R phase two in laser blue next. If I can find one was clean as yours, I will be very happy indeed.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Man that cars a monster!:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Love it mate !


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good my man. Paints going to come alive once you get it polished.

Enjoy.


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Looking great there man!

Love how some of the shots are improved by being in the built up area.

Your cars originally supplied by The Forum in Oxford,in case you care/didn't have history to show this already.It's now Motorworld Volvo.

I only know as mine was M427 TFC

Steve:thumb:


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Love these cars, always fancied one


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im liking that and love the yellow paint work and wheels and looks like its cleaned up a treat


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice car, but whats with the state of the road! - did a bomb go off?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> Nice car, but whats with the state of the road! - did a bomb go off?


Its a private road owned by us....The residents. I do not actually have to drive up and down it as just a few meters out of the picture the road is freshly resurfaced.

Cheers


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

What a machine. Great car


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Ohh man.. I'm mental about these 850 Volvo's!!

Great car and nice job!!


----------



## giorgos (Feb 14, 2012)

nice car


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I decided to give Clean-Detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=20921

A ring today and the car is booked in on the 29th of August for a minor correction/enhancement detail, I used Nick earlier this year on my Golf Edition 30 and was very impressed with the results!

Hoping they do a write up on the car on here, Would be nice :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

What a great car. The outside still looks good (maybe not so much the inside).

Loved seeing these car's on the road.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Steve Burnett said:


> What a great car. The outside still looks good (maybe not so much the inside).
> 
> Loved seeing these car's on the road.


Interior is in very good condition with only minor bolster wear on the drivers seat. It never gets any food or drink in the car same with the last owner!

The factory and very rare 850 T5R floor mats are untouched, Think there is a picture earlier in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought it was time to get a bit more serious with the renovation, I mentioned a while back in the thread that I had plans to fully under seal the car so today I bit the bullet and got stuck in.

Took me about 6 hours in total which included 3 hours of preparation, De-greasing, Wire brushing the subframes and wheel arches/chassis legs, Rubbing down the tank straps and Masking everything up properly before I started. I opted to use Bilt Hamber Dynax under seal which comes in a 750ml aerosol can of which I used just under 3 cans which equates to about 2 litres.

I am very happy with the outcome indeed and now the underneath of the car looks as good as the top!

I have no before's or durings as I was covered in the stuff but here are some not great quality I-Phone pics of the completed job but you get the idea...

*View from Rear-Front of car showing Spare wheel well, Tank and rear subframe...*



*View from Front-Rear of car showing floor...*



*View from Front-Rear of car showing front subframe...*



*OSR inner wheel arch/Chassis leg after under sealing and light dressing of plastics...*



*NSR inner wheel arch/Chassis leg after under sealing...*



*OSF inner wheel arch after under sealing, Also cleaned strut/spring and dressed the arch liner...*



*Cleaned and dressed all the front valance and horns...*



*One last engine bay shot for Tingy on T5D5 showing the PROPER Genuine coolant...*



*To-Do...Plans...*

Fit the Genuine Mitsubishi rebuild kit for the Re-circ on the turbo
Fit the upper and lower engine mount Polybushes
Fit new discs and pads all-round including 302mm upgrade
Fit Goodridge Braided hoses
Brake fluid change ATE Super blue DOT 4
Paint all the brake calipers, Disc guards & disc bells black

Then very possibly either an MTE stage one OR Tim Williams live map

We shall see!

Thanks for looking


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Fantastic car and great job.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

downesy said:


> Fantastic car and great job.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Love it!

Was just looking at your thread on VPCUK yesterday (i'm T5RPete)


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

PTR101 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Was just looking at your thread on VPCUK yesterday (i'm T5RPete)


Cheers Pete, Its coming on nicley


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice weather and some spare time so I thought it was time to have a bit of a detailing session on the Gul, Although I clean the car weekly I have not been able to do the full works for quite a while as I have been busy doing all the mechanical jobs on the car and undersealing it also in my spare time.

Prob spent around 6.5 hours in total today including a few cuppas and a bacon buttie.

Following process I used today...

Rinsed the car and wheel arches thoroughly
Washed the car using 2 bucket method with a Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo
Washed the wheels, Tyres and wheel arches using a Meguires Microfibre Mitt, Soft wheel brush and bottle container with foaming head containing Megs soap to a high concentrate
Rinsed the car again
Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.
Cleaned the glass with Autoglym fast glass then Autoglym Glass Polish
Removed any tar specs using Autoglym Intensive Tar remover
Polished the car using Autoglym Super Resin Polish using a sponge applicator to apply and microfibre towel to remove
Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax using soft applicator and Elite buffing towel to remove
Wax the wheels with Collinites No:476 wax using different applicator and microfibre cloth to remove
Dressed the bumper tops and mudflaps with Autoglym bumper care using an applicator and then buffed with a Microfibre cloth
Polished the tailpipes with Autosol
Final spritz over with Megs Quick detailer

The car is in on the 29th for a professional paint correction/machine polish to further enhance the depth and clarity of the paint....And to remove the minor swirls also. Hoping for a 90% correction on the swirls from past experience, Then I will paint all the calipers etc and its pretty much how I want it cosmetic wise.

Got the proper camera out today so took a few snaps of the finished article...















*Few refection shots...*


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great car and colour - nothing like a turbo dial in the dash


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Typically it rained after all my hard work yesterday, On the plus side it gave me opportunity to take a beading picture.

Collinites No:845.....


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

That is bloody lovely mate!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Got a little bit further with the car this weekend, Fitted new discs and pads all round including a sneaky 280-302mm upgrade on the fronts.

Also painted the calipers, Disc bells and disc guards and removed all the old stick on balance weights from the wheels and re-balanced them at work....

*Removed all the old weights and then did a painstaking job off getting the old residue off each wheel...*



*Everything painted up, Ready for the wheels to go back on, New 302's upfront...*



*Not the best pics and the car needs a wash but you get the idea, Very happy with the outcome, One of the front...*



*One last one, Of the rear...*


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Very excited as I am dropping the car off with Nick and the boys at CleanDetail in Doncaster tomorrow and leaving it for a few days. As mentioned earlier in the thread I am wanting to have a paint correction/machine polish carried out by a professional and even though they will be giving the car a full pre-wash, wash and so on it just would not be right to drop it off dirty!

So had a few hours on the car this morning and as usual a quick wash turned into a 5 hour mini-detail LOL.

Few last snaps of the car before it goes in...


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Awesome car in great condition. 

Subscribed - Can't wait to see the paint after correction.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Top motor, good work Bonelorry.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top motor mate looking forward to more updates :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*Got it back from the CleanDetail...*

So am I happy with it?

Over the moon!

Cant recommend these guys highly enough, I am very picky and like to think I keep the car clean and detailed to a very good standard but I was amazed to see the difference when I walked into the showroom area and saw the car sat there with all the lighting. The paint looks like glass with so much depth!

I did get complimented on the cars condition on arrival as I took the car in just after I had cleaned/Detailed it myself, He also mentioned how good my brakes looked all painted up and the quality of the under-sealing which I had done so I was very pleased with those comments. He said it was a pleasure to work on such a well looked after and rare car and that for a 19 year old car it was exceptional!

I sent him a bit of work a few months ago and have recommended quite a few people on various forms so as a thank you he has taken a load of photo's of the full detail start to finish and is going to do a full write up on here in the studio section of my car, He also very kindly spent quite a bit more time on my car _around 15 hours in total with no extra charge_ during the machine polish stage to get a near full correction and upgraded the wax from Swissvax Sheild to Swissvax Crystal Rock which is £795 per 200ml pot! Yes thats £795 LOL.

So just a few snaps of the car for now the first 2 are taken by Nick who did the work on the car and the last 3 are taken by me as I collected the car, I am awaiting the thread on here which will be much more detailed and show the different stages on the work with 50/50 shots etc Once this write up is uploaded I will put the link on here for those who would like to read it.

*1AM this morning...Thats commitment! After the multiple stage machine polish and IPA wipe down...*



*After the refine stage, More gloss but still not waxed yet! The finishing products used where Swissvax including, Swissvax Crystal Rock wax Arguably the best wax you can buy!, Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax, Swissvax Pneu Glossy tyre dressing and Swissvax Seal feed on all the bumper tops/door bump strips aswell as the rubber window seals and rubber roof mouldings...*



*First snap I took as I arrived...*



*Hard to take snaps of the car with my camera under the lighting inside, So the car looks a different colour at the rear but as said this is just how the lighting hits the car...*



*Loads of depth, The whole car is like glass and is now virtually swirl free...*


----------



## kieron_67 (Jul 8, 2013)

looks great, lovely car


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Still awaiting the write up from CleanDetail on the car, I know how busy these guys are so will have to be patient!

Heres a quick snap of the car from last weekends UKSaabs meeting...



*And so this is where my project and time with the car is coming to an end...*

Not sure if I mentioned earlier in this thread it was always my intention to not keep the car _long_ term and this is something I have been giving this much thought recently.

The cars MOT is not due until the end of December and this was when I originally considered selling the car but I have decided that I am going to get the car MOT'd early at some over the next few weeks with a view of selling/advertising it at the beginning of October.

I have set out what I wanted to achieve with the car and I am very happy with the level of condition the car is now at, I have taken an already good example and made it one of the best Volvo 854 T5-R's in the country.

I know and always did know that it was a one off purchase and its a car that I will probably never own again as they are becoming rarer as time goes on in any condition, Never mind good ones! I

I do however have other projects I want to pursue and have plans to have a bit of a stripped out/track toy and a cheap daily driver next year so the Volvo will have to go. I actually wanted to go down this route before I spotted the Volvo for sale but when I saw it I had to have one last fling and fulfil the need which I have always had to own a Volvo 854 T5-R in Gul Yellow with a manual gearbox!

So keep your eyes out for the For Sale thread over the next 3-4 weeks.

Cheers Simon


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I dont like to mess about and like I said yesterday I wanted to get the car tested early and I managed to get the car MOT'd this afternoon and I am happy to say it passed with no advisories!

I had gone through everything with a fine toothcomb when it was on the ramp and I did the Oil n Filter last weekend so knew it was tip top. Nice and clean on the emissions too. 

So all I have to do now is pull my thumb out and make a for sale advert when I am ready to let her go! 

Cheers Simon


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Absolutely mint. I was 16 and working at a Volvo dealer when these were new so I'm a massive fan. TFC registered cars usually belonged to VCUK first.

In their heyday we used to get 2-3 stolen ones coming in every week for repair.


----------

